
Microsoft on Android: The End of Windows(Mobile)? Android Apps Now Better.|Tech - JustAStalker
http://diggletech.digolodollarz.co.zw/2016/03/19/of-microsoft-and-android-the-end-of-windows-mobile/
======
thetechguy
Not necessarily, actually Microsoft is plugging the gaps in the applications
offered on windows mobile using it's own applications, like replacing here
maps with an improved maps app. It is a matter o taking over everything, and
hope people will want to switch over

